

Why my project is failing? - scancool
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/36837225/blinds-controller
I posted this product on kickstarter which I though it would be really cool, but is failing, I would like your feedback in to know why?
======
leepowers
A few thoughts immediately come to mind:

1) No pain point. The project has a gee-whiz, neato factor to it. While it
would be cool to have this level of automation there's no strong need or urge
to have it.

The thing is mini-blinds suck. The cords get tangled. One side almost always
gets stuck when rolling up/down. If your product addressed this pain point and
you tied the automation feature to taking the suck out of mini-blinds that
might gain more traction. Instead of having to fumble with cords, just press a
button.

2) Where's your team? Is it just you taking care of everything? Product
design, product testing, order fulfillment, press releases/management,
manufacture - all of these are major tasks. It's seems like a herculean effort
for one guy. And makes me hesitant that there will be a final, shippable
product.

~~~
scancool
1) it would only work with the turning rod blinds, I know is not much but is a
start. I would like to get more into home automation, and I though I should
start with this.

2)I had hire someone for video that's about it, and the same person fix the
English in the bio. I had designed the product myself and printed out with my
3D printer, I been doing PCB manufacture with companies in china, so that's
very easy the plastic molding would be something new for me, if the project
would get funded I would hire someone to take care of all the business part
and I would take care of the manufacture, since thats the part I enjoy more.

~~~
scancool
but I see your point not having a team I can see how it might scare people.
I'm thinking just hire someone just to do the business right?

------
NicoJuicy
Have you done market research? I don't know about most people, but i know not
many people here in my country (Belgium) have blinds.

Also, i don't need an automated way to open/close my curtains... It's not
really a hassle to close them while i walk to my bed :) andi don't know for
sure. But Kickstarter is a real promotional campaign. There is a lot of effort
in making it work and i haven't seen this project anywhere except for now.

~~~
scancool
I guess you are right most people have curtains, but in USA most people have
blinds, I understand closing might not be a problem, but I was approaching
more towards the blinds opening in the morning automatically so you would woke
up with the light of the sun.

~~~
lsh123
This is actually the exact opposing of what I want: my bedroom window is on
the east side and in the summer the sun shines through the window very early
in the morning. I actually keep the blinds closed pretty much all the time
since I am lazy and I don't spend a lot of time in the bedroom except when I
am sleeping.

~~~
scancool
it would have different use for everyone :)

